# Google- The pros and cons of probiotics - Sydney Morning Herald



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

Sydney Morning Herald<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*The pros and cons of probiotics**Sydney Morning Herald*He says the problem with probiotics is that they're not strong, so for someone with very bad *IBS*, for example, they will only "scratch the surface". *...*<nobr>*and more »*</nobr>
View the full article


----------

